# Looking for a list of Florida Breeders



## carche (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi, I would like a list of Florida Breeders. Thank you !


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Check out the American Maltese Association website. There are lots of great Florida Maltese breeders, but AMA is a great place to start.


American Maltese Association | A National Breed and Member club of the American Kennel Club


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

You are lucky to live near so many good breeders :thumbsup:


----------

